# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Aragón.

## REEGE

Canal Imperial de Aragón
De Wikipedia

Esclusas de Casablanca del Canal Imperial de Aragón 
País que atraviesa  España 
Longitud 110 km 
Nacimiento Bocal de Fontellas, Fontellas, Navarra 
Desembocadura Fuentes de Ebro, Zaragoza, Aragón 

El Canal Imperial de Aragón una de las obras de hidraúlica más importantes de Europa, es un canal de riego y de navegación construido en el último tercio del siglo XVIII entre Fontellas (Navarra) y Zaragoza. Su construcción tenía por objeto mejorar el regadío de la antigua Acequia Imperial de Aragón, llevando el agua del río Ebro hasta Zaragoza y permitiendo extender el regadío en la ciudad. Así mismo estableció un servicio de transporte de viajeros y mercancías entre Tudela y Zaragoza.

Orígenes
El plan fue diseñado durante la Ilustración para construir canales en España a semejanza de Inglaterra y Francia (plan utópico ya que no tenía en cuenta el coste real de las obras por las extremas condiciones naturales de España, que lo hacían inviable). Según este plan, el Canal proyectado en el siglo XVIII, tenía dos aspiraciones:

1.Salvar los meandros y azudes del tramo medio del Ebro, haciéndolo navegable, el Ebro se comunicaría con el océano Atlántico por los ríos Zadorra y Deva (Guipúzcoa) o bien por Laredo (Cantabria), con el Duero por el Canal de Castilla, y con el Mediterráneo por el Canal de Amposta.
2.La vieja idea aragonesa de conseguir una salida al mar que le permitiera exportar directamente sus productos, principalmente agrícolas.

La Fuente de los Incrédulos conmemora la llegada a Zaragoza de las aguas del Canal Imperial de Aragón.De todo este proyecto, sólo se llevó a cabo una parte, con cuantiosas inversiones y obras adicionales, realizada principalmente por Ramón Pignatelli y Moncayo, por orden del conde de Floridablanca entre 1776 y 1790, quien en esos años acabó el gran acueducto del Jalón, el cauce hasta Zaragoza, el puerto de Miraflores, las principales dependencias de la empresa, el azud de El Bocal, multitud de puentes y almenaras, las esclusas y molino de Casablanca, y siete esclusas más para la navegación aguas abajo.

La traída del agua a Zaragoza por el Canal Imperial tuvo como consecuencia principal una reforma agraria llevada a cabo también por Pignatelli. Su incidencia social se produjo gracias a la ampliación de la extensión del riego que permitió a todos asegurar y regularizar las cosechas evitando las crisis de subsistencia o de alimentos, muy corrientes en la época. También permitió poner en cultivo y repartir tierras incultas.

En cuanto a la navegación, el otro objeto del Canal, nunca se cumplió plenamente ya que el cauce no se alargó más allá de Zaragoza. En el siglo XIX se intentó prolongar el cauce hasta Tudela y construir esclusas en Zaragoza para comunicarlo con el Ebro, pero esta idea por los altos costes, no llegó a realizarse.

La navegación del Canal, que ha perdurado hasta hace poco, fue establecida por Pignatelli. Comenzó a funcionar en 1789 y ofreció un servicio de transporte de mercancías y viajeros. La existencia de aduana entre Navarra y Aragón dificultó el tráfico interregional de mercancías; no obstante, el Canal cumplió con efectividad su mermado papel de vía de comunicación comarcal. El tráfico alcanzó un cierto volumen en los últimos años del s. XVIII pero quedó cortado a causa de la guerra de la Independencia. A mediados del s. XIX ya se había recuperado, pero el establecimiento en 1861 del nuevo ferrocarril Zaragoza-Alsasua, con un recorrido paralelo al del Canal, hundió el tráfico. La construcción de otras líneas de ferrocarril hicieron perder fuerza a las ideas de prolongar el canal y hacer navegable el Ebro; no obstante, ninguna de las dos desapareció.

Situación actual
El riego del Canal se divide en tres zonas compuestas por las comunidades que siguen:

Zona alta: Soto de la Noria del marqués de Fontellas, Ribaforada, Buñuel, Cortes de Navarra, Mallén-Novillas, y Gallur.

Zona media: Boquiñeni, Luceni, Pedrola, Alcalá de Ebro, Cabañas de Ebro, Figueruelas, Acequia de Cascajo en Grisén, Jalón de Alagón, Garfilán de Torres de Berrellén, Castellar de Torres de Berrellén, Madrid-Centén, término de Almozara, Centén de Utebo, y Pinseque, Alagón y Peramán.

Zona baja: Garrapinillos, Miralbueno, Miraflores y El Burgo de Ebro.

El Canal es hoy un organismo autónomo dependiente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (Ministerio de Medio Ambiente]). Sus oficinas generales en Zaragoza estuvieron ubicadas hasta hace poco en la llamada Casa del Canal, en la zaragozana plaza de Santa Cruz; hoy lo están en un moderno edificio del barrio de Torrero (en la avenida de América, 1) en el que, además, han quedado instalados el archivo y la biblioteca de la institución, con interesantes fondos del siglo XVIII.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.canalimperial.com/

Proporcionado por la comunidad de usuarios del Canal...

----------


## REEGE

El Canal Imperial de Aragón:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyOtW...feature=search

----------

